# Testimonials!



## Cobra Verde (Nov 24, 2016)

Since the whole board is largely people talking about themselves I figure there should be a thread for the most notable things that others have said about you, be they apt or humorously off-base.





> You're not a normal narcissist.
> You're specifically a fat narcissist.
> It suits you.





I'd previously always fancied myself as humility exemplified.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 24, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> Since the whole board is largely people talking about themselves I figure there should be a thread for the most notable things that others have said about you, be they apt or humorously off-base.
> 
> I'd previously always fancied myself as humility exemplified.



Well you obviously have the change your user title to 'fat narcissist' now! 

As for me, the same person who called me a pissant a while back also said this:



> Again, fuck you and your lame cat ears you stupid scene bitch.



I literally have no idea what the word scene means in this context, but okay, bro.


----------



## Leem (Nov 24, 2016)

Awww, I have always loved your cat ears&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2016)

I was called a Liberal Cunt- not here but in a chat room. It didn't have the desired effect because I still laugh about it. (It seems I got under someone's skin, eh?  That means I won the intranets that night, right???)


I have seen someone say something about my "wisdom" here....that trips me out a little. Flattered that I managed to have a post or two read that way...though some of my posts seem rather rambling to me. :doh:


I like Loop's cat ears, too. Rather cute.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 25, 2016)

Leem said:


> Awww, I have always loved your cat ears&#65533;&#65533;





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like Loop's cat ears, too. Rather cute.



Haha, aww, thanks guys! I actually made them myself, though I don't have them anymore.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 25, 2016)

Loopy, your ears are super cute :3 

I can't think of anything particualry outstanding that's been said about me but I will find something for sure.


----------



## Melian (Nov 25, 2016)

Two weeks ago, a random sitting beside me on a plane called me, "intimidating." He ended up being the VP of an aerospace eng company, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 25, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was called a Liberal Cunt- not here but in a chat room. It didn't have the desired effect because I still laugh about it. (It seems I got under someone's skin, eh?  That means I won the intranets that night, right???)
> 
> 
> I have seen someone say something about my "wisdom" here....that trips me out a little. Flattered that I managed to have a post or two read that way...though some of my posts seem rather rambling to me. :doh:
> ...



Interwebs are full of the "respectful Neo-Reich" I mean alt-rght...


----------



## Dromond (Nov 25, 2016)

I've been called all sorts of names over the years. That happens when you're a politically outspoken leftist.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 25, 2016)

Rojodi said:


> Interwebs are full of the "respectful Neo-Reich" I mean alt-rght...


"I'm not a Grammar Nazi, I'm Alt-Write!" -- stolen from Twitter


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 1, 2016)

Anjula said:


> Loopy, your ears are super cute :3



I also want to chime in that I love Loopy's cat ears.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 4, 2016)

The raves keep pouring in!!




> I like you in person so that verifies you're not a twit


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 13, 2016)

I think my one of my favourite things was when a former Dims member referred angrily to me and for some reason chose to format my name as "loopy THE ONE". 

The thought of somebody sitting at their keyboard, angrily frothing at the mouth whilst shouting "THE ONE!" cracks me up every time I think of it.


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 13, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I think my one of my favourite things was when a former Dims member referred angrily to me and for some reason chose to format my name as "loopy THE ONE".
> 
> The thought of somebody sitting at their keyboard, angrily frothing at the mouth whilst shouting "THE ONE!" cracks me up every time I think of it.



Have you seen Tad's latest video on the Youtube thread yet? If that's not a fine Loopy testimonial... :happy:


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 13, 2016)

ODFFA said:


> Have you seen Tad's latest video on the Youtube thread yet? If that's not a fine Loopy testimonial... :happy:



Yes, I have! And I've already expressed my thanks for his kind words to him!  Senpai has noticed me!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 13, 2016)

I always choose to read your name as Loopy Theone, rhyming with Sierra Leone. It's important that I note this.



The thread's creation has inspired even more testimonials.




> Oh jesus christ.
> You're more of a (fat) narcissist than I thought
> And it's not because you're fatter than I thought.






> "You're drunker than I thought."
> There's one more.




It's become self-sustaining!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Dec 14, 2016)

How did I miss this thread...

A few years back a received several pieces of mail accusing me of being a homewrecker, phone sex and other not so kind words.

I also got a book called something like "Why you should not sleep with your Ex"


Somebody obviously did not know me, since at that time in my life I did not have an Ex and was not a homewrecker.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Dec 14, 2016)

Loopy....since you lost your ears a think you need this 

View attachment 17442733_Alt04.jpg


----------



## op user (Dec 14, 2016)

> * since at that time in my life I did not have an Ex and was not a homewrecker.  *


I loved this statement but I am known to be cynical.

PS: Is there something wrong with the quote function? I had to edit the text because the quote part was not visible.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 14, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> I always choose to read your name as Loopy Theone, rhyming with Sierra Leone. It's important that I note this.



Hah, that is fine! I actually write my name as Loopy Theone in places that ask for a first and last name! Referring to myself as 'the one' is just a throwback to 13 year old me's narcissism to be honest! 



DianaSSBBW said:


> Loopy....since you lost your ears a think you need this



It's funny you should say that because the cat ears I'm wearing in the pic were actually made by hand by me!



op user said:


> Is there something wrong with the quote function? I had to edit the text because the quote part was not visible.



It seems to be working fine for me?


----------



## agouderia (Dec 14, 2016)

op user said:


> PS: Is there something wrong with the quote function? I had to edit the text because the quote part was not visible.



In my experience, the quote function sometimes doesn't work well on mobile devices - that might be the reason.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 14, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I think my one of my favourite things was when a former Dims member referred angrily to me and for some reason chose to format my name as "loopy THE ONE".
> 
> The thought of somebody sitting at their keyboard, angrily frothing at the mouth whilst shouting "THE ONE!" cracks me up every time I think of it.



I always mentally think of you as 'loopy the one' - am I wrong?

Oh well, it wouldn't be the first time....


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 14, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> I always mentally think of you as 'loopy the one' - am I wrong?
> 
> Oh well, it wouldn't be the first time....



Nope, you are spot on. That's exactly what my username says. :happy:


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Dec 16, 2016)

op user said:


> I loved this statement but I am known to be cynical.



Maybe I should of have been more specific and stated Ex-husband.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 11, 2017)

Was told laughingly by a friend of my wife's,"Hugging you is like trying to hug a wall."


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 12, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> Was told laughingly by a friend of my wife's,"Hugging you is like trying to hug a wall."




Reminds me of a friend in university who used to crack, "You can get around Jim, but it's a long walk."


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 17, 2017)

"I'm glad we've never gone in for pranking each other.
You're far more creative and horrible than I am.
I'd short sheet the bed. 
You'd trick me into eating the dog... or something"
--Mrs. Crumbling


----------



## Dromond (Jan 17, 2017)

"You're one of the nicest people I've ever met, yet you can also be a real jerk."


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 9, 2019)

"In fact, ___ and I were discussing the awesomeness that is you today. _highfive_ for being you."

Really??? *melts*


Also, I miss this place like crazy


----------



## alk27alk27 (Nov 9, 2019)

I was once told by a female coworker I “smelled really good. Like really really good.” I don’t think she was flirting with me but the odd thing was I was all sweaty from moving boxes around our store.

The second time was when a gay coworker hugged me and was surprised by how soft I was. He thought I was more muscular because of my uniform. I don’t swing that way but he seemed vaguely happy about it.


----------

